# Car seats and buggies?



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi ladies
I am doing some research online in preparation for possible match and could do with your wonderful advice!
What is the best buggy to buy for 8 month old. My sister got a travel system when she had my niece but she said to me it would be much easier to get a buggy. I've been looking at the Maclaren strollers for 6 months +. Does anyone recommend them? Or any others?
Regarding car seats I hear the Maxi Cosi is good but which one? Can you put an 8 month old in one for 9 months + or not? 
Will I need to get anything else on top of this? Do I need a carry cot? 
Sorry for all the questions but am a bit confused and want to get it right!
Thanks ladies. Hope you can help 😊 xxx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi

Car Seats - age is approximate. The 0 & 1 categories are driven by LOs weight & head control & car make/model so be warned you may need two within a few weeks/months if LO is lower weight.

I highly recommend Maxi cosi Axis.

Buggies - we got a M&P Sola which goes both ways & is fab as it can lie almost flat for sleeps. Over 6months old can go in most pushchairs. We also got a cheaper umbrella type maclaren (second hand) for throwing in the car as it took up less space/weight. 

I went with things that I'd liked but within a reasonable budget as you don't know how long you will use. If you know FC model then that can be helpful but only if it works for you.

X


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

I'd second the mamas an papas sola...we have one...

Car seats we chose the cybex sirona which is from birth...

I'd avoid a stroller type pushchair, they're really hard to push with their small wheels but each to their own, go to some shops & have a push, you'll soon realise some are much more suited for you than others x


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

Just thought I'd share the advice given to us when sorting blossoms car seat, she was a few lb short of the weight recommendation for the forward facing seat but 2.5 months younger than the age recommendation. We spent ages trying to decide what to do as mil had bought the forward facing one. Whilst in a shop debating if we should buy a rear facing one (stage down) the shop assistant was very helpful and full of knowledge. She said that it is best to keep a child rear facing for as long as possible or until they exceed the weight limit. There is no need to panic about their feet over hanging they are safe, it's if their head reaches the top of the seat (hope that makes sense!). Reason for keeping a child rear facing is due to their weak neck muscles & heavy head and in the event of a collision the rear facing gives best support. (Sorry for going on & hope I've not worried anyone but I felt very passionate about car safety as I'm sure all new parents do!)

We have a recaro young profi plus (rear facing) this is one of the only seats that the back extends so keeps rear facing longer (up to 15 months).

Our pram is an uppababy vista & I love it! Our main criteria was parent facing & the biggest basket underneath as according to Dh I carry a lot of c**p!

Hope this is of some help & happy shopping


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks so much ladies. 
I have had a look at the M&P Sola and it looks really good. Think will def find somewhere that I can try one out. 

That's a good point about the strollers.. Hadn't thought of that. Thanks little poppy. 

That's great info about the car seats mummy2blossom and Gertie. I am a bit clueless so any info is really appreciated. The recaro looks good and just found a website that has it on offer for £5o so if we do need to get two within a short space of time this would not break the bank!

Thanks again ladies. It's just great to have some help with where to start! xxx


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

We've decided on the cybex sirona too in regards to car seat. A few reasons, mainly that we want rear facing as long as possible but also the sirona is 0-4yrs so we won't need to change seats and it means we can get the seat knowing it will be suitable for whatever age we are matched with.
In regards to pushchairs the jane trider we like because we do a lot of countryside walking we want all terrain and 3 wheeler and the ability to be parent facing as well. It is a big pushchair though but we do have a big car so not an issue for us.


----------



## dreamingofabettertime (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi
Had to reply to say the rules are different when adopting a child, I say this as until you know the weight or needs of your baby you should then shop for him/her. 
When we got matched I contacted the foster carer who told me that our 8 month old baby was actually the weight of a 4 month old and could not sit up on own (slight development delay, we believe due to having been fostered many times in his short life and limited stimulation) . We had to go out and swap what we had already bought: 
A good SW will recommend that you get a forward facing stroller so that baby/toddler can look at you to form a good attachment; you would be surprised what a difference that makes as the child will use this opportunity to observe you/your expressions and start the process of bonding. 
We got a car seat (maxi-cosi) that was a car to car type as it meant that firstly babies head was supported well and so that we did not disturb our baby when he fell asleep in car and could carry into house....definitely worked and then didn't get grumpy baby.

Let me know if you have any other questions as happy to help.


----------



## Nicola30 (Jun 13, 2011)

We haven't got a car seat as yet - waiting on a match, but we have chosen the Joolz Day Earth pram/buggie as it ticks all of our boxes. We need something suitable from 0 months (approved for foster to adopt) right through to the other end of our range (18 months). It's quite big but we have a big boot like Becs.
I went to Mamas and Papas explained my criteria and situation and they were so so helpful showing me everything that could work for us, and then we literally just picked the one we liked best and felt good to handle 
Happy shopping! It's defo one of the best parts of this


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

DOABT- thanks for your reply.Yes-  I am going to hold off from buying anything until we are matched and got further info from FC/CSW. It's just great to get your advice so can start looking 😊. My sister has actually said we can borrow her maxi Cosi pebble until LO s in next size up so that would be helpful. 
I am very interested in the buggies that face you too. I am a teacher and last year went in a course and they posed the question .... ' what do you think the main reason for poor communication, speech and language skills in reception children is'. We all though the answer would be computer games and TV or not being read too but the answer was 'forward facing buggies'. Was very surprised as not heard that before but when you think about it , it does make sense. 
The car to car seat sounds like a good idea too so will look at those. 

Nicola - we have a great store in town that stocks loads of different makes so I think I might drag my DH down there this morning and have a look!

Thanks for your replies ladies xxx


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

I have a confession to make...and its one im not proud of    we have a total of 6 pushchairs     . Not all are used by us, some are for gp  .
my fav is baby jogger city versa and its fab. Reversible seat, relatively light and folds relatively flat. It's also quite outdoorsy. Not a total off roader but a a little more rugged than some. 


Have fun buying


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Dobt I think you mean a rear facing buggy as that is what faces the parent rather than a forward facing one as that is what faces the world.
Also in regards to certain car seats like the sirona as I stated that is 0-4yrs or 0-18kg so will definitely suit the age we're being approved for 0-3yrs. But you're right it is important to check the weight as well. New laws coming into place soon also say they must now be rear facing until 15months regardless of weight so you need to ensure a rear facing seat will take a large 15month old!


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Ooh flash 6 pushchairs. You nearly have one for every day of the week!   Just had a look at the jogger city and it looks lovely. Gosh! Will be tricky deciding but sure once I get to test drive some it will be easier to make decision!

This may be a silly question but can you get car seats that you can change direction? So for example a second weight up seat that will stay back facing until 15 months and then you can change to forward facing after that if you want to? xxx


----------



## dreamingofabettertime (Jun 12, 2012)

Glad to be of help, I cannot tell you the difference forward facing made to us and I agree totally with the theory you discuss (as seen at your training course). I too am or was a teacher (as career on pause at the mo!) and know the difference face to face contact makes; when you have an adopted child the importance is highlighted even more. When you are placed with a baby you will feel that you bond quickly but a deeper bond from baby to you comes much later so forward facing is the way to go to encourage this. You could always buy a second hand one initially and change to lighter weight 'chuck in the car type' later. Also a good investment is a baby sling as it really puts baby close to you and by the physical movement of your two bodies you will become one. Later on when little one got bigger my husband liked the 'Vango Imp' backpack (which we bought second hand from NCT sale) and took great pride in his backpack!

We went with Bugaboo Donkey pushchair which is incredible as not only can you turn it both ways you can add another seat or carrycot so if there is a chance that your birth mum may go on and have another!....... We (I can hardly believe I am typing it) after being placed with a 7 month baby last year (May) have now a 16 week old baby too, miracles do happen...! 
So we can tell you all you need to know about the inside of Mothercare as we have rather a full house now!

Best wishesX


----------



## dreamingofabettertime (Jun 12, 2012)

Sorry meant to say facing you type pushchair not facing world! Thanks


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh wow! Congrats DOABT. That's lovely to hear. 
Yes have heard about the slings and def think we will get one. Anything to help the attachment and bonding. Thank you. 


Please disregard previous question about car seats. Have had a look online and now see that the rear and forward facing ones are very different styles so looks like would be difficult to design one that did both!  

Xxx


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Doabt wow exciting times for you! Congrats. Definitely agree with the current thoughts on parent facing helping not only attachment but also the communication too!
Lorrella the cybex sirona is both rear and front facing. Also when you turn it front facing you use a restraint cushion across the lap rather than the harness as it's supposed to be safer too.


----------



## millie:) (Feb 12, 2013)

We have Phil and Ted dot wish I tried before I bought its good for off road but fiddly would not recommend we did not buy car seat until we met little one because at eight and a half months he was too long for the little one and fc had not long changed the car seat to a bigger one we bought jole  car seat from mother  you can use it up to the age of 8 I think although don't quote me on age  changes to a booster seat its quite good though x


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

I've just been to the shop and checked out the M&P sola. Looks like just the thing for us! So thanks for all your advice. Will def have that as a maybe. 

Regarding seats I did see a couple that go both ways. I think it might make sense to get one like this that goes from birth to 4 so the cybex sirona looks like a maybe too!

Was great having a push of the buggies. Was quite open with the lady in the shop too which felt good   

Thanks 

xxx


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Honestly lorella the sirona may be the most expensive car seat around but the amount of parents who see my swift baby entry into the car and comment how fab it it!

Worth every penny!


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Littlepoppy it's good to hear someone who's got one, everyone I've mentioned it to has never heard of it! We've always known we wanted to do rear facing as long as possible and this seat looks so comfy and safe. My mum asked the other day about how easy it is to change into another car but I doubt we'd need to but would be good to know?


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Another big fan of the Maxi Cosi Axiss car seat here, it's probably the best purchase we made! 
So many people have seen ours and wished they had bought one instead of the one they have.
It's slightly more expensive than a lot of them but very worth it.  
It makes getting in and out of the car so easy, especially when they get a bit heavier!

Anj x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

The best thing re the Axis I found is how much easier you can get LOs out the car, if you get stuck in a non parent n child space & someone's parked close to you.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

With car seats the safety aspects of being rear facing are an issue and important but as always with adoption there are competing priorities (obviously not advising putting a child in a seat they don't meet weight for).  My girls would definitely not cope being rear facing as they wouldn't be able to see me or DH. Every child is different but both my two struggle with it being just me and them in the car particularly my youngest who sits behind the drivers seat due to lack of visual of me. They are much happier when the four of us travel as one of us in the passengers seat can look round and hold hands etc with them for reassurance.  They are getting better as time goes on but for me driving with my baby distraught carries greater safety risks than being forward facing. I am really glad youngest was just heavy enough to forward face on placement.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Buggies I got Emnaljunga ones off eBay.  I love them they are incredibly expensive new but got them for £40 £80 second hand.  Washed the covers etc and they were like brand new.  They parent or outward face which is fab I parent face all the time except when my youngest naps in it she fights sleep when she is looking at me the cutie.  They are soooooo easy to push even the double with my tall heavy 3 year old in. Both my baby and or three year old are comfy.  Sorry for the gushing but I honestly love them. All my friends have I candy and loved them till seeing mine which they now all wished they'd heard of,  obviously a lady on here suggested them to me got to love ff.


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

That's a good point mummy diy about rear facing car seats that I hadn't thought about. I hope that with the mirrors that you can get especially for the rear facing seats they may help but worse case the sirona will go forward facing so can be prepared for both. Could even be used both as if one of us is in the rear seat with them we could turn it rear facing still. So many things to think about but think I'm pretty sold on the sirona. 
Not heard of the buggies you mention though so off to have a look now!


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Becs were in the sirona club an gave a funky mirror so LO can see us....

Sirona can only be used when their head reaches the line so be aware of that before forward facing as it uses a bolster rather than harness x


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks littlepoppy, 
I guess as the law is changing now to 15 months before forward facing we would be ok. As I said before I would really hope that we can keep them rear facing until much much older but I guess we will find out when matched. We're also considering foster to adopt so that May things a bit easier in that regard. I would also say that 99% of journeys I would be doing on my own would probably only be 15minutes which is the furthest area we visit currently from where we are so not horrendous.


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for all your replies ladies. I really appreciate them. 
I am on hols in Cornwall at the mo and having a very different experience than ever before! Sitting outside a pub all we are doing is waiting and watching for the next buggy to go by so we can see it in action! It's actually quite fun! 😊 xxx


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Dreamingofabettertime - don't know if you will see this but I have tried to PM you but your inbox is full   xxx


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

We've a mirror on the top of the seat with funky thins so he can see me driving...

Worth a trip to kiddicare to see whats in their closing down sale x


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Lo my local kiddicare is the only one not closing down!


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for all your help on this one ladies. 
Yesterday we ordered an Oyster2 and a Maxi Cosi 2Way Pearl so thanks to the ladies that suggested those. We are very pleased and can't wait for them to arrive!
xxx


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

We've an oyster max, needed a double, an love it!! Enjoy the putting it together an learning about it  exciting times x


----------

